# Getting deutsche kabel working with linksys wrt54gs



## ExpatInBerlin (Sep 10, 2011)

Folks,
I am a techie. In my two previous homes i could get my isp talking thru their modem to my wireless linksys. Today, in my new home, deutsche kabel came and i can get the internet working with direct cable from their box to my laptop. Connecting my router to it fails to pick up an IP address. I have set my router to be gateway and router. No joy.

Do DKabel force you to use their fritz wireless box? I declined this as they hire it at five bucks a month, and i hoped i dont need it since i already have three different wifi routers that i bought over the past five years.

All help appreciated...


----------



## ExpatInBerlin (Sep 10, 2011)

I got it working... If anyone has issues, make sure you set the router as gateway (which i had but that was not enough). The magic is the mac address needs to be cloned... I forgot this all important part. 

Greetings via my wifi


----------

